# pyramid cake



## chocolatek (Oct 9, 2004)

Hello,
I am looking for directions to make a pyramid cake without using a pyramid mold. I appreciate your help. thanks :chef:


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

*Strawberry Pyramid Cake*

1/3 cup sugar
1 tablespoon cornstarch
½ teaspoon grated lime zest
Pinch ground nutmeg
1 pint basket strawberries, hulled
1 standard-size poundcake
½ pint heavy cream, well chilled
Fresh mint, for garnish

1. Combine sugar, cornstarch, lime zest and cloves in a medium-size saucepan. Add 2 cups of the strawberries, reserving remainder for garnishing.

2. Purée strawberries in the saucepan with an immersion blender. Bring to simmer over medium heat, stirring until thickened. Cover the saucepan with plastic wrap and cool to lukewarm.

3. Meanwhile, deconstruct the poundcake: Slice cake diagonally in half, cutting from top long edge down to opposite long edge, to form two wedges of cake. Stand cakes, with shortest sides as base, long sides facing together, to form a pyramid-like shape. Cut each cake wedge vertically in half along the length of cake.

4. Spread about 2½ tablespoons of the strawberry mixture between each upright layer of cake; sandwich layers together. Place cake on serving plate. Place waxed-paper strips under edges of cake.

5. Beat heavy cream in small bowl until stiff. Add remaining strawberry filling, about ¼ cup, and beat until well mixed. Frost cake with strawberry-cream mixture. _Carefully remove waxed-paper strips_. (Cake can be made up to 6 hours ahead, covered and refrigerated.) Garnish with strawberries & spearmint leaves.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I have a different technique for forming the pyamid. We use frangiapan,cake, anything.Make it in sheets. we then cut logs out of a sheet size. Maybe 3''x4". If you retard them till stiff you can take that log and place it sideways alone the corner of a table. With a long slicing knife you place the heel of the knife on the edge of the table and position it so the knife will hit the top outer corner of the log. You should see two triangles.. Now just cut the log using the table as a base and the outer edge as a guide. Once the two triangles are cut you arrange them together and glue with filling or whatever your using to form the pyramid. This will work on large 8' pyramids down to a multi color frang one we use for the holiday about an 1" high.
just some other ideas


----------



## chocolatek (Oct 9, 2004)

I want to thank you both for answering my question.


----------

